

Understanding procrastination and how to achieve our goals - anemecek
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dont-delay/200805/delay-self-handicapping-strategy-i-can-protect-my-self-image-procrastinating

======
cybernytrix
Damn! I'm procrastinating to read the article!

~~~
anemecek
tl;dr = Procrastination is an ego defense mechanism which works by hindering
your performance. This is a way to avoid the possibly painful reality. In the
article, the give the example that if, for example, you study for a test only
the night before and get a bad grade, you can still tell yourself "I just did
not have enough time" which is by far not as painful as admitting to yourself
that you are not smart enough.

